# Interesting Fenugreek effects on Insulin/Glucose



## BigBlackGuy (May 7, 2011)

*Effect of fenugreek seeds and leaves on blood glucose and serum insulin responses in human subjects*


Ph.D.R.D. Sharmaa
aNational Institute of Nutrition Indian Council of Medical Research Jamai Osmania PO, Hyderabad 500007 India
Accepted 24 September 1986.  Available online 26 May 2006. 

*Abstract*

Fenugreek (Trifolium foenum graecum) a leguminous herb, is extensively cultivated in India, Mediterranean region and North Africa. It is used for culinary and medicinal purposes and also for fodder in various parts of the world. The hypoglycemic effect of fenugreek seeds and leaves was tested in normal and diabetic subjects. Six protocols A, B, C, D, E and F involved the acute administration (single dose of 25 g of seeds, 5 g of gum isolate and 150 g of leaves) of whole fenugreek seeds, defatted fenugreek seeds, gum isolate, degummed fenugreek seeds, cooked fenugreek seeds and cooked fenugreek leaves to healthy subjects. *The rise in plasma glucose after a dose of glucose or meal was prevented by fenugreek seeds. The serum insulin levels were also modified (P<0.05).* The reduction in area under glucose curve was greatest with whole seeds (42.4%), followed by gum isolate (37.5%), extracted seeds (36.9%), and cooked seeds (35.1%) in that order. The degummed seeds and fenugreek leaves showed little effect on glycemia. Fenugreek seeds were also administered for 21 days to diabetic subjects. A significant imporvement in plasma glucose and insulin responses was observed in these subjects. The 24 hr urinary glucose output and serum cholesterol levels were also reduced (P<0.05).


----------



## kyoryoko (May 7, 2011)

I'm not sure but I think this was discussed earlier as the fiber count in the fenugreek slowed the insulin release. I'm not sure if this is a valid analysis but it's just something I heard. Nice article though, I take my fenugreek


----------



## BigBlackGuy (May 9, 2011)

kyoryoko said:


> I'm not sure but I think this was discussed earlier as the fiber count in the fenugreek slowed the insulin release. I'm not sure if this is a valid analysis but it's just something I heard. Nice article though, I take my fenugreek



Hmm.  That would make a whole ton of sense.  If you're looking for a coupon, we sell fenugreek over at Primordial, let me know I'll hook you up.


----------



## Good Grip (May 9, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Hmm. That would make a whole ton of sense. If you're looking for a coupon, we sell fenugreek over at Primordial, let me know I'll hook you up.


 Ill be giving my fenugreek/testofen a try during my pct. Ryan's protocol for pct with it sounds  good.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (May 10, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Ill be giving my fenugreek/testofen a try during my pct. Ryan's protocol for pct with it sounds  good.



What's his protocol?


----------



## TampaSRT (May 10, 2011)

I use TestoPro by AI Sports Nutrition and swear by it. This is a Testofen based product that I have had good results using. Some will say it is snake oil or placebo effect, but it works for me. If it works then I say stick with what works.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (May 11, 2011)

TampaSRT said:


> I use TestoPro by AI Sports Nutrition and swear by it. This is a Testofen based product that I have had good results using. Some will say it is snake oil or placebo effect, but it works for me. If it works then I say stick with what works.



Testofen definitely works.  I've used Titanium from Athletix and am ordering Phytotest from Primordial (same deal, but Phytotest is the standardized Tesofen like in TestoPro).


----------



## Rodja (May 12, 2011)

Part of the MoA for Fenugreek is the 4-OHI (4-hydroxyisoleucine) content, which is a known insulin mimicker.


----------

